# Anyone see "Outdoor Moments"?



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Hello,
I was channel surfing earlier this week and came across a show called 
"Outdoor Moments". A bunch of guys having a real good time bow fishing. Seemed like they were in a feeding frenzy shooting carp one after the other. I sent them the following email:-
I just watched tonight's show with the bowfishing feature. I'm not criticizing but what did those guys do with all those dead carp? Thanks.

This is what I got back:-
Thanks for watching and writing. The carp were used as organic fertilizer in the garden of the wife of one of the guests. 

I just don't understand some peoples mentality. If ever there was an argument for the electoral college that show was it...W


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

can you please PM me that email address...thank you


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I know I will take some heat for saying this, but what would it hurt if someone took home some carp for fertilizer or if that same person kept a bunch of crappie or whatever kind of fish to eat??  Either way the fish dies, it will at least be for a good reason. At least they were not just killing them and letting them float. I mean if I go out and decide to use a carp for cut bait, does that make me wrong for it? please don't "kill" me over this, I just don't see what is so wrong with it, if they were not wasting them away.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't care if people bow hunt either. But don't insult my intelligence with " I use them for fertalizer".... That's a bunch of crap. Some do use them, and that's great. But I would say many throw them out, and if you visit a place that is well known for bow hunting, you will also see them. I've yet to see a truck/car/ anything with 20-30 carp in the back for taking home purposes. I'm referring to the e-mail answer metalman got in return, not you rockbass  ............ CATKING


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I got ya Catking!  I know what you mean, I have never seen anyone actually keep any carp for any reason, well except for that one old timer that said he eats them. No offense to you "old timers" on OGF!  I figure the fertilizer reason is prob. not true, but I don't think they are goign to hurt any populationm of carp even if they did waste them. May not be ethical to most, but at least they are not killing off the whole Carp pop.!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry, I must've gotten lost on OGF and bumped into this topic by mistake  but since I'm here... I have to side with rockbass. Are carp in danger of being overharvested in Ohio? Like sheepshead, any time I've ever caught a carp it was immediately released unharmed. The same goes for almost everyone else I ever see catching carp with hook & line. I mean... who is harvesting these fish?... besides a handful of bow fishermen during the spawn & a few shore anglers that'll put just about anything on a stringer?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I do believe I saw this episode on the Outdoor channel last week. I think they were fishing somewhere in South Carolina. I must say, though I don't fish for carp, I did ask the same question as to what they were going to do with the fish. I personally couldn't see the sport in it, but the one guy did make it a point to say "This is what it's all about, good clean fun while spending time with his son and friend on a beautiful day"


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> "This is what it's all about, good clean fun while spending time with his son and friend on a beautiful day"


Yeah it might be fun, for some, but anyone who says it's GOOD and CLEAN needs to wake up.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It is that kinda stuff showed on tv that gives the anti fishing and hunting groups more ammo.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Agree Jack,BUT its a double edged razor...if we try to stop bowfishing, it starts the ball rolling to put an end to all hunting & fishing.....so the bow"fisherman" need us and we need them, that is the CAGs view......its a sad sick world we live in!!!! 
I personal think that Fishing & hunting are to popular for them to stop..but bow angling is a dieing sport and we will see in our lifetime it put to an end, all we need is a few states to step up first!! The rest will follow!!

Scott


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

I teach my children "good clean fun" that does not have killing and waste as fun. I just don't get it! Take up target practice with paper targets for good clean fun. Take up carp fishing w/kids and and catch and release. Respect the bunch of us (carpers) that have discovered the adrenalinized high we get when we fight a bigun. The high continues w/pic's and braggin rights. A beautiful day w/my kid would be "fishing" If I don't eat it I put it back.my 2 cents.


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

I got curious about why anyone would use carp fertilizer so I found a link that did make some sence of it. I might try it with my dead baitfish. But I don't think I would want to try and bury a 20 lb der or up. hmmm...reason to leave the biguns for the "carpfisherpersons" fish fertilizer link, read down alittlehttp://www.ext.vt.edu/departments/envirohort/factsheets2/fertilizer/jan89pr6.html


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Joe,
Im with ya...i teach my 2 boys the same..."if you dont want to eat it, set it free....if ya want to eat it, fine....but dont waste it!!"

Scott
Carp Angler(rod & reel ONLY)


----------

